# Inexpensive wine storage



## Decker (Aug 16, 2021)

I am wondering if anyone has some inexpensive wine rack/storage ideas? Pictures would be great.


----------



## Bossbaby (Aug 16, 2021)

Decker said:


> I am wondering if anyone has some inexpensive wine rack/storage ideas? Pictures would be great.


 I built this rack for about two hundred dol last year and it was a pretty fun built, holds 108 bottles. I will need to build another soon to accommodate my up coming bottles.


----------



## Bossbaby (Aug 16, 2021)

Decker said:


> I am wondering if anyone has some inexpensive wine rack/storage ideas? Pictures would be great.


I was using milk crates stacked up and tied together on there sides at one point, it worked good as long as it was secured well.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 17, 2021)

I have been loading the wine bottles back into cases and stacking the cases on their side. If you use nomacorcs (cases on the far right), you won't have to stack them on their sides. Doesn't get more inexpensive than that.


----------



## distancerunner (Aug 17, 2021)

Best bang for the buck. Well, for a hundred of them.

Holds up to 138 bottles. That's less than seventy five cents/bottle.

Link. 

Disclaimer: Not affiliated in any way. I own more than one and I like them.


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 17, 2021)

This rack was pretty good bang for the buck:








You can read about it here: Finally built my wine rack and in subsequent posts in the same thread. The entire thread has a lot of other good ideas, too.


----------



## winemaker81 (Aug 17, 2021)

When I framed the basement, I had room for a narrow closet. The cubbies on the right are boxes screwed between the studs, so the backs are in the crawlspace. Originally used for miscellaneous storage, it migrated to wine storage.

The shelves in back are small wine racks I accumulated over the years. I'm thinking of removing the shelves and installing 6 count bottle stacks, e.g., columns wide enough for a large Bordeaux bottle and high enough to stack 6. This isn't as space efficient as bin systems, but it's good for batches that are winding down, e.g., a lot of it has been consumed.

The rack on the left is a 132 count rack I purchased from a liquor store that was going out of business. I have a second one in the attic, but currently have no place to put it.


----------



## scruff_farrier (Aug 17, 2021)

I have been using the 9 cube shelving units that you can get at big lots or Walmart. It was meant to be temporary, but they work so good, I keep using them. The ones I have have the nine cubes and each cube holds 12 bottles perfectly. The first time my girlfriend saw it she asked when I got the new wine rack. They typically run like 45-55 bucks. So can't beat them really.


----------



## Sailor323 (Aug 17, 2021)

Here's what I have, I don't remember the cost but I doubt you'll find anything cheaper. View attachment Wine Cellar 2.jpg


----------



## bstnh1 (Aug 18, 2021)

Rocky said:


> I have been loading the wine bottles back into cases and stacking the cases on their side. If you use nomacorcs (cases on the far right), you won't have to stack them on their sides. Doesn't get more inexpensive than that.
> 
> View attachment 77617


Same ultra-cheap system I use. Works well for me.


----------



## distancerunner (Aug 18, 2021)

sour_grapes said:


> This rack was pretty good bang for the buck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Given the current state of lumber prices, you are truly a rich man!

To paraphrase a line from The Godfather: "Leave the wine. Take the wood."


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 18, 2021)

A bunch of us have these. Hard to beat the price for something ready to go. 





__





Steel Pantry Wine Rack (126 Bottles) - Wine Enthusiast


Buy the Steel Pantry Wine Rack (126 Bottles) at Wine Enthusiast – we are your ultimate destination for wine storage, wine accessories, gifts and more!




www.wineenthusiast.com


----------



## Khristyjeff (Aug 18, 2021)

I had these old plastic shelves we weren't using anymore, shortened the upright PVC tubes and made some wooden spacers from scrap. In hindsight, the spacers probably aren't needed.


----------



## bstnh1 (Aug 18, 2021)

Khristyjeff said:


> I had these old plastic shelves we weren't using anymore, shortened the upright PVC tubes and made some wooden spacers from scrap. In hindsight, the spacers probably aren't needed. View attachment 77655
> View attachment 77656
> View attachment 77654


I like those tags. Do you print them or buy them???


----------



## Khristyjeff (Aug 18, 2021)

Thanks. I dislike scraping labels! 
I print them. It’s a template for business cards that I adapt. It’s included in Apple’s free Pages app.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Aug 18, 2021)

Rocky said:


> I have been loading the wine bottles back into cases and stacking the cases on their side. If you use nomacorcs (cases on the far right), you won't have to stack them on their sides. Doesn't get more inexpensive than that.
> 
> View attachment 77617


I see you have some piled 5 high.......they do not crush down on each other? I have my bottles in their boxes also {1 deep}, and I am so'o'o tired of moving them, and walking over them in my garage. I am going to try your setup...................Thanks.................................DizzyIzzy


----------



## Rocktop (Aug 18, 2021)

#winemaker81 is that your champagne bottle openers resting on the shelf?
RT


----------



## winemaker81 (Aug 19, 2021)

Rocktop said:


> #winemaker81 is that your champagne bottle openers resting on the shelf?


I have 2 oil lamps and 2 swords on the shelf.


----------



## montanarick (Aug 19, 2021)

Rocky said:


> I have been loading the wine bottles back into cases and stacking the cases on their side. If you use nomacorcs (cases on the far right), you won't have to stack them on their sides. Doesn't get more inexpensive than that.
> 
> View attachment 77617


why not put them into cases up-side-down? keeps corks wet and cases really aren't meant to be stacked sideways - just saying


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 19, 2021)

Rocktop said:


> #winemaker81 is that your champagne bottle openers resting on the shelf?
> RT





winemaker81 said:


> I have 2 oil lamps and 2 swords on the shelf.



I believe @Rocktop was referring to "sabering" champagne bottles (AKA "sabrage"): Sabrage - Wikipedia


----------



## winemaker81 (Aug 19, 2021)

sour_grapes said:


> I believe @Rocktop was referring to "sabering" champagne bottles (AKA "sabrage"): Sabrage - Wikipedia


----------



## balatonwine (Aug 19, 2021)

Decker said:


> I am wondering if anyone has some inexpensive wine rack/storage ideas?



Do you want it to be attractive? If so, ignore what I say below.

But if you want dirt cheap: scrounged cinder blocks and old lumber. These types of shelves work a treat. Of course they are ugly as sin. But I use them for long term bottle storage in my wine cellar, which is as dank, dusty and full of cob webs as one would expect of any Central European old wine cellar. So I don't need anything pretty down there.

My cost: Zero (i.e. they were scrounged). You can not get more inexpensive than zero. And the wine does not care how ugly the selves are....


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Aug 19, 2021)

DizzyIzzy said:


> I see you have some piled 5 high.......they do not crush down on each other? I have my bottles in their boxes also {1 deep}, and I am so'o'o tired of moving them, and walking over them in my garage. I am going to try your setup...................Thanks.................................DizzyIzzy



I believe I can help you with your overages,,,,,,,where do you live?


----------



## Khristyjeff (Aug 19, 2021)

balatonwine said:


> Do you want it to be attractive? If so, ignore what I say below.
> 
> But if you want dirt cheap: scrounged cinder blocks and old lumber. These types of shelves work a treat. Of course they are ugly as sin. But I use them for long term bottle storage in my wine cellar, which is as dank, dusty and full of cob webs as one would expect of any Central European old wine cellar. So I don't need anything pretty down there.
> 
> My cost: Zero (i.e. they were scrounged). You can not get more inexpensive than zero. And the wine does not care how ugly the selves are....


Can you load a picture of your wine shelves/cellar please? Curious how you did it (plus I don’t mind dank or cobwebs!)


----------



## balatonwine (Aug 20, 2021)

Khristyjeff said:


> Can you load a picture of your wine shelves/cellar please? Curious how you did it



Some of my wine bottles in storage area of my cellar, untouched for a while (obvious dust layer), on basic cinder block and wood board shelves:


----------



## Khristyjeff (Aug 20, 2021)

balatonwine said:


> Some of my wine bottles in storage area of my cellar, untouched for a while (obvious dust layer), on basic cinder block and wood board shelves:
> 
> View attachment 77732


Looks good and sturdy!


----------



## Snafflebit (Aug 20, 2021)

balatonwine said:


> Some of my wine bottles in storage area of my cellar, untouched for a while (obvious dust layer), on basic cinder block and wood board shelves:



To the left is Dracula's coffin, and to the right there is a crypt of skeletons...


----------



## balatonwine (Aug 21, 2021)

Snafflebit said:


> To the left is Dracula's coffin, and to the right there is a crypt of skeletons...



Actually, Dracula is on the right. So he has easy access to the Bull's Blood...


----------



## Cynewulf (Aug 21, 2021)

balatonwine said:


> Actually, Dracula is on the right. So he has easy access to the Bull's Blood...


That was a good article, thanks for sharing. I’ve had Egri Bikavér many times on my trips to Slovakia and Hungary, but didn’t know that much of the history or background beyond the translation of the name and that it was a blend of some kind. I think the first time was on an early trip to Slovakia and I remember nearly choking when the locals I was with filled their glass halfway with wine then topped it up with Coca Cola and passed me the bottle.


----------



## dmguptill (Aug 31, 2021)

Built these for cheap. Sturdy and hold lots of bottles. All 2x4s and 2x 12s for the frame, and furring strips for the bottle holders.


----------



## David Violante (Sep 5, 2021)

Finally cleared up some floor space…


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 5, 2021)

This is from a winery we built. The concept was you could place the dividers in different locations depending on how many bottles of wine you had. We used 1/2" aluminum but the same could be done with plywood. Mine has diamonds that hold 16 bottles but it's a bit of a waist of space when you're down to the last couple bottles.


----------



## David Violante (Sep 26, 2021)

Made this bottle rack over the weekend from some old shelving and the inside pieces of a wine rack being tossed from a local wine store...


----------



## shamie (Oct 4, 2021)

Hey Decker! Check out Wine Cellar HQ, there are a lot of wine cellars to choose from, plus! Customer service is good.


----------



## Ivywoods (Jan 14, 2022)

I started making wine last year. I tried to be as economical as possible by salvaging bottles, used equipment etc. My wine shelves were already overflowing so when I found this one on marketplace for $125 I quickly made the 2 hour drive to get it. My old rack has places for 69 bottles. This one holds 169! As it turned out the man who listed it was selling it for someone else. They had agreed to donate the proceeds from the sale to the ranchers in NW Kansas who recently lost everything in prairie wildfires. I also learned the previous owner was a surgeon I remember well. I worked with him back when I was giving anesthesia for a living. Small world!


----------



## ratflinger (Jan 14, 2022)

Considering the price of wood, stainless steel is looking real attractive.


----------



## Mike53154 (Jan 15, 2022)

I like the wine racks I bought years ago off Amazon.com The steel gauge is adequate that they're very durable and able to be secured to the wall at the top. 2 of them hold 60 wine bottles each and 1 holds 40 wine bottles for a total of 160 bottles. In addition I have a real heavy combination wine rack and counter that I use not only for holding 20 wine bottles but also a secondary carboy work station


----------



## Mike53154 (Jan 15, 2022)

Ivywoods said:


> I started making wine last year. I tried to be as economical as possible by salvaging bottles, used equipment etc. My wine shelves were already overflowing so when I found this one on marketplace for $125 I quickly made the 2 hour drive to get it. My old rack has places for 69 bottles. This one holds 169! As it turned out the man who listed it was selling it for someone else. They had agreed to donate the proceeds from the sale to the ranchers in NW Kansas who recently lost everything in prairie wildfires. I also learned the previous owner was a surgeon I remember well. I worked with him back when I was giving anesthesia for a living. Small world!View attachment 83335


I saw many many many of these when I worked in a hospital. An old friend that got me into wine making also had one of these for his wine storage.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 15, 2022)

Interesting. That looks like two racks combined into one! Lots of us have those including me and they only come with 7 shelves normally.






Ivywoods said:


> I started making wine last year. I tried to be as economical as possible by salvaging bottles, used equipment etc. My wine shelves were already overflowing so when I found this one on marketplace for $125 I quickly made the 2 hour drive to get it. My old rack has places for 69 bottles. This one holds 169! As it turned out the man who listed it was selling it for someone else. They had agreed to donate the proceeds from the sale to the ranchers in NW Kansas who recently lost everything in prairie wildfires. I also learned the previous owner was a surgeon I remember well. I worked with him back when I was giving anesthesia for a living. Small world!View attachment 83335


----------



## Ivywoods (Jan 15, 2022)

If I double stack these shelves do you think it would be too much weight? Double stacking would allow me to put one 5 gallon batch per shelf.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 15, 2022)

Mine have 30 x7 or 210 bottles without any issue at all. Sounds like your talking 25 x 13 or 325 bottles. The shelves should hold as you have less weight per shelf than what I have so that just leaves the 4 poles to be concerned about. I think it should handle it but I would try and attach the shelf to a wall somehow and make sure its on a level surface to begin width. If you have a small tilt to begin with and add 325 bottles of wine that little tilt could become a big one over time.



Ivywoods said:


> If I double stack these shelves do you think it would be too much weight? Double stacking would allow me to put one 5 gallon batch per shelf.View attachment 83352


----------



## Ivywoods (Jan 15, 2022)

ibglowin said:


> Mine have 30 x7 or 210 bottles without any issue at all. Sounds like your talking 25 x 13 or 325 bottles. The shelves should hold as you have less weight per shelf than what I have so that just leaves the 4 poles to be concerned about. I think it should handle it but I would try and attach the shelf to a wall somehow and make sure its on a level surface to begin width. If you have a small tilt to begin with and add 325 bottles of wine that little tilt could become a big one over time.


Attaching it to the wall sounds like a very good idea. I wouldn't want to rely on that basement floor being perfectly level.


----------



## franc1969 (Jan 18, 2022)

Search for 'InterMetro Anti-Tip Wall Bracket'. I use those on all my wire shelves, they fit InterMetro and others I've bought.


----------



## Ivywoods (Jan 18, 2022)

franc1969 Thank you! I will do that right away. They look like they would work perfectly for both of my racks!


----------



## WillM (Jan 19, 2022)

I just make a small amount of wine, so I needed something to fit in the end of a closet. this worked fine for me. 75 bottles/ $63 
from amazon.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jan 19, 2022)

WillM said:


> I just make a small amount of wine, so I needed something to fit in the end of a closet. this worked fine for me. 75 bottles/ $63
> from amazon.


That's a good price and fits a narrow area. I like that it has built in wall brackets. Anything that tall needs to be secured against tipping


----------



## wolo50 (Jan 23, 2022)

Our wine room. Used goat fencing and 2by4s. Each rack holds 275 bottles. Fencing runs about $55 for a 8' by 16' section.


----------

